

New research finds bias in elite professional services hiring - bootload
http://insight.kellogg.northwestern.edu/article/a-tilted-playing-field

======
paulsutter
> banking, consulting, and law firms... use a definition of merit that is
> linked closely to social class... aspirants without elite qualifications or
> connections—or evidence of pedigree—tend to have slim chances of earning an
> offer

So people who overinvest in pedigree get funneled into jobs of painful
drudgery (banking, consulting, law firms). That's pretty funny.

